# Anyone have riding time on Lutsen Ski Resort in MN this year yet?



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife and I are heading to Lutsen Ski Resort in MN this Thursday. Just curious if there are any Midwest riders on here who have been out there this year. I was wondering how the riding conditions are. Any info is greatly appreciated. Looking forward to this weekend. :thumbsup:

SnoRidr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to know this as well as the wife and I will be heading up there this friday from Chicago to lay our first tracks for the year. Maybe we'll run into you guys!

I've noticed it's kinda hard getting first-hand info on this place with it being so out of the way. The 10-day weather forecast for the area looks favorable to snowmaking with some snow showers here and there, and their website has the majority of the runs open with snowmaking in progress. 

Here's hoping the 10+ hour drive is worth it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Lutsen looks nice, but it just seems too damn cold. I live in SW Minnesota and its about 8 hours to Lutsen, 12 to Keystone/Breck so I figure if I'm already blowing 8 hours driving might as well go another 4...


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

modus operandi said:


> Lutsen looks nice, but it just seems too damn cold. I live in SW Minnesota and its about 8 hours to Lutsen, 12 to Keystone/Breck so I figure if I'm already blowing 8 hours driving might as well go another 4...


I am from the Mankato area, so it is only about 5 1/2 hours up as opposed to 16 to Colorado. I have heard that Lutsen is supposed to be 100% open by this weekend. That is according to their website.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

modus operandi said:


> Lutsen looks nice, but it just seems too damn cold. I live in SW Minnesota and its about 8 hours to Lutsen, 12 to Keystone/Breck so I figure if I'm already blowing 8 hours driving might as well go another 4...


Cold is a relative term, I'm used to some pretty harsh conditions on the hills I usually ride so it's not a huge deal for us.

And I was also thinking the same thing about just heading out west since we're already spending so much time on the road, but money's the issue. The thing is we can ride and stay for 4 nights at Lutsen for around $700, that's room and lift tix for 2 people, which seems like an impossibility anywhere out west.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

dv8 said:


> Cold is a relative term, I'm used to some pretty harsh conditions on the hills I usually ride so it's not a huge deal for us.
> 
> And I was also thinking the same thing about just heading out west since we're already spending so much time on the road, but money's the issue. The thing is we can ride and stay for 4 nights at Lutsen for around $700, that's room and lift tix for 2 people, which seems like an impossibility anywhere out west.


Yeah, the price helps too. We are heading out this coming Thursday. For $312 we have a 3 nights stay in Tofte MN at a cheaper hotel (AmericInn...we don't need anything fancy) and 3 lift tickets for my wife and I. And yes, that is $312 for the both of us combined!! We were able to get a pair of free lift passes, so that is helping some. So yeah, for 3 days of riding how can you go wrong!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this was helpful to look at cause me and my dad where planning on going to a good hill. maybe even going to the UP.

but i know some friends that went to lutsen last year and they said they loved it sooooo much!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> this was helpful to look at cause me and my dad where planning on going to a good hill. maybe even going to the UP.
> 
> but i know some friends that went to lutsen last year and they said they loved it sooooo much!


Just got back from 3 days at Lutsen. They are still in the process of making snow, but I would say 70% of the runs were open. They said that the conditions for snow making are perfect up there. They are planning to make 41 days worth of snow within a 25 day period. This process began on the first week of December. They haven't received much natural snow so the terrain was a little rough, but was still worth the trip. Sounds like the Midwest is in for another hit of snow over Christmas weekend. If that happens Lutsen will have prime riding conditions for the week after Christmas. 

SnoRidr


----------

